# Now carrying Tibor!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had some issues with getting stuff in at the start of the year but I've got a decent stock now and its still growing! 

We have picked up Tibor for those who will settle for nothing less. I have a few models in stock and can get any special orders on them in in about a week. Of course, I have much less expensive stuff as well for beginners and would be glad to give a casting lesson if wanted. If you're looking for a local shop to get some gear or a new setup, let me know if I can help you.

Lines we're carrying:

Tibor
Echo
Ross 
G Loomis
Pflueger
Umpqua
Scientific Anglers
Airflo
and more


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I had some issues with getting stuff in at the start of the year but I've got a decent stock now and its still growing!
> 
> We have picked up Tibor for those who will settle for nothing less. I have a few models in stock and can get any special orders on them in in about a week. Of course, I have much less expensive stuff as well for beginners and would be glad to give a casting lesson if wanted. If you're looking for a local shop to get some gear or a new setup, let me know if I can help you.
> 
> ...



Sweet! I've got the Tibor Signature 7-8 and love it. Probably wouldn't spend that kinda money on another one, but if I ever do I will come see you. 

Do you guys have an online store?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We're working on our online store now. I'm not sure of a launch date though, considering that we are heading into the busy season.


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Chris. Do you have set days you work at the shop? You gave me some advice a while back about a starter reel and I'd like to pick one up, but I would like to talk to you. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As of right now, I'm here on the following: Wednesday 1-9, Thursday 1-9, Friday 7-7, Saturday 9-9


----------

